# Registration of Avast free version



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I tried to register Avast free Anti-virus program so it won't expire in 30 days.

But I can't do it, when I click Register now button I have a choice of beginner , average user, advance user. When I choose any one of them nothing happens and when I try to click other menus or minimize the program it doesn't repond to anything, I am using Windows XP.

It is weird.

What is wrong ?

What should I do ?

I attach the photo below.


Thanks.


----------



## guiblum (May 26, 2006)

With the later version of Avast whuch you have, you cannot reregister as early as thirty days before current expiry.........the period is now fourteen days before expiry.

Your copy expires 5th December, so you will not be able to reregister until 22/23 November


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know.

How did you know about this ?
It is silly that they don't tell you these things when you are registering.
You think something is wrong.

Is there an earlier version which you can still download somewhere in which you can register right away ?


Thanks.




guiblum said:


> With the later version of Avast whuch you have, you cannot reregister as early as thirty days before current expiry.........the period is now fourteen days before expiry.
> 
> Your copy expires 5th December, so you will not be able to reregister until 22/23 November


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

This is a new download and you should be able to register immediately. Have you been without AV protection at any time in the past??


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I was using Norton Anti-virus before.
After it expire, I uninstall it, download and installed Avast yesterday.
When I try to register, it won't allow me.

I click Register now button I have a choice of beginner , average user, advance user. When I choose any one of them nothing happens and when I try to click other menus or minimize the program it doesn't repond to anything, I am using Windows XP. I had to re-boot to minimize the Avast program on system tray, otherwise program won't minimize after I click the
"Register Now" button.

However I can update the anti-virus program and did a full scan which didn't detect anything.

Thanks.



SABL said:


> This is a new download and you should be able to register immediately. Have you been without AV protection at any time in the past??


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How long ago did Norton expire?? Norton may have been running but is not as effective if the definitions have not been updated.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

About a month.



SABL said:


> How long ago did Norton expire?? Norton may have been running but is not as effective if the definitions have not been updated.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

About a month.

Even I tried to click Registration form and Insert the licence key buttons below, nothing appears to enter enable me to enter anything.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...982-registration-avast-free-version-avast.jpg



SABL said:


> How long ago did Norton expire?? Norton may have been running but is not as effective if the definitions have not been updated.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Have you uninstalled Norton??

http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN&ln=en_US

Uninstall Avast and try again after uninstalling Norton.

http://www.avast.com/uninstall-utility

Do not navigate to any other site until Avast has been installed.

What is odd is that Avast does not respond to any commands....could be a bad install.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Do *any* tabs on the left side of the control panel work??


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I uninstalled Norton from add/remove programs before I installed Avast in the beginning.
But I didn't re-boot before I install Avast. So don't know if that is why I have this problem ? Do I still need Norton Removal tool to uninstall Norton ?
If so, what is the direct link to download it from ? 

Thanks.




SABL said:


> Have you uninstalled Norton??
> 
> http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN&ln=en_US
> 
> ...


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

They work if I don't click "register now". After I click that it won't work anymore until I re-boot.



SABL said:


> Do *any* tabs on the left side of the control panel work??


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I tried to unintall Avast, but I get this error.-

06.11.2010 11:00:41 general: Started: 06.11.2010, 11:00:41
06.11.2010 11:00:41 general: Running setup_ais-2a5 (677)
06.11.2010 11:00:41 system: Operating system: WindowsXP ver 5.1, build 2600, sp 3.0 [Service Pack 3]
06.11.2010 11:00:41 system: Memory: 65% load. Phys:155960/457200K free, Page:2269788/2486084K free, Virt:2067596/2097024K free
06.11.2010 11:00:41 system: Computer WinName: USER-195B18AF34
06.11.2010 11:00:41 system: Windows Net User: USER-195B18AF34\user
06.11.2010 11:00:41 general: Cmdline: /uninstwiz 
06.11.2010 11:00:41 general: Old version: 2a5 (677)
06.11.2010 11:00:41 registry: Deleted registry: Software\Alwil Software\Avast\5.0\UpdateReady
06.11.2010 11:00:41 system: Using temp: C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\_asw_aisI.tm~a03924 (69390M free)
06.11.2010 11:00:41 general: SGW32AIS::CheckIfInstalled set m_bAlreadyInstalled to 1
06.11.2010 11:00:41 general: DldSrc set to inet
06.11.2010 11:00:41 internet: SYNCER: Agent=Syncer/5.00 (ais-677;p)
06.11.2010 11:00:41 system: Computer DnsName: user-195b18af34
06.11.2010 11:00:41 system: Computer Ip Addr: 192.168.10.101
06.11.2010 11:00:41 system: Installed in: C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5 (69390M free)
06.11.2010 11:00:41 internet: SYNCER: Type: use IE settings
06.11.2010 11:00:41 internet: SYNCER: Auth: another authentication, use WinInet
06.11.2010 11:00:41 package: Part prg_ais-2a5 is installed
06.11.2010 11:00:41 package: Part vps_win32-10110600 is installed
06.11.2010 11:00:41 package: Part setup_ais-2a5 is installed
06.11.2010 11:00:41 package: Part jrog-a7 is installed
06.11.2010 11:00:41 package: Part jrog2-88 is installed
06.11.2010 11:00:41 general: LoadState: Edition=1
06.11.2010 11:00:41 general: Old version: 2a5 (677)
06.11.2010 11:00:41 file: SetExistingFilesBitmap: 479->90->90
06.11.2010 11:00:41 general: GUID: 7c9e5b70-b403-42a2-9ee0-84760ee5543b
06.11.2010 11:00:41 general: Server definition(s) loaded for 'main': 355 (maintenance:0)
06.11.2010 11:00:41 general: SelectCurrent: selected server 'Download954 AVAST5 Server' from 'main'
06.11.2010 11:00:41 internet: SYNCER: Type: use IE settings
06.11.2010 11:00:41 internet: SYNCER: Auth: another authentication, use WinInet
06.11.2010 11:00:45 general: Operation set to INST_OP_UNINSTALL
06.11.2010 11:00:45 general: Entered SetupProcessAIS:o( INST_OP_UNINSTALL )
06.11.2010 11:00:45 general: Entered SetupProcessWin32Avast:o( INST_OP_UNINSTALL )
06.11.2010 11:01:48 package: Transferred: files 0, bytes 0, time 0 ms
06.11.2010 11:01:48 package: Retries: total 0, files 0, servers 1
06.11.2010 11:01:48 general: szKey: 99999999-9999-9999-9999-999999999999
06.11.2010 11:01:53 internet: Sending stats 'http://74.86.232.36/cgi-bin/iavs4stats.cgi': 00000000 204
06.11.2010 11:01:53 file: NeedReboot=false
06.11.2010 11:01:53 general: Return code: 0x000004C7 [The operation was canceled by the user.]
06.11.2010 11:01:53 general: Stopped: 06.11.2010, 11:01:53


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Something is wrong, I am not getting

Figure III. A here-

http://support.avast.com/index.php?...=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=459

But get-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...982-registration-avast-free-version-avast.jpg


when I click "Register Now".

Anybody knows what is wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

One last try is to scan your system with Avast.....go to "Scan Computer" and perform a quick scan and quaratine all infections that are found. Restart computer and see if Avast control panel (registration) will respond. If that fails, or you can't scan your system, you will need to have an Expert Security Analyst assist you with cleaning your machine. 30 days without updates to your AV has made you very vulnerable to malware and infections. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

Be patient.....the Security Team is very busy and you may not receive an answer right away. They will be aware of your request and get to you as soon as possible.....they are all volunteers and help people in their spare time.

Good luck!!


----------



## peterjhn (Nov 12, 2010)

First let the older version expire and then register to download new version of Avast.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

peterjhn said:


> First let the older version expire and then register to download new version of Avast.


Please note that (according to the screen capture) this is a new install and has never been registered. Avast has been installed to replace an expired AV.


----------



## IlanG (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's the quick and simple answer:

After you choose the "Or register free antivirus (base protection only)" then click "CONTINUE", press the ESCAPE key.

Ridiculous - but it works. Amazing that Avast has not fixed this as it's a very common issue!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Since this thread is 18 months old I see little point in posting further replies - now closed.


----------

